# Google- Digestive Enzymes Proven to Treat Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Online PR News (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Online PR News (press release)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Digestive Enzymes Proven to Treat Irritable Bowel Syndrome**Online PR News (press release)*Online PR News â€" 12-January-2011 â€"Research has shown that one of the causes of *Irritable bowel syndrome*, or IBS, may be treated through digestive enzymes. *...*Exercise may help soothe *irritable* bowels<nobr>Reuters</nobr>To Your Health: Dealing with your child's IBS<nobr>Maryland Gazette</nobr><nobr>*all 7 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

